# Real estate



## rivierawanderer (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, I live in France near the Italian border (Liguria) and I am thinking about buying some real estate -- a small piece of land in the mountains above the sea or a house that needs renovating. However, I have heard some horror stories and wondered how difficult it is to buy something and not get totally ripped off. 
Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions? Is it safe to buy real estate in Italy?
Thanks!


----------



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Trento,

Thank you for willing to share your experience with us.

I would have a question please: when buying a property, do we need to be aware of special regulations, like mandatory renovations for a historical building (that means we need to ask first if it is considered a special building) or any other expense that the owner is not quite willing to disclose?

Thanks,
Doru (EU citizen)


----------



## strento (May 19, 2010)

drumultaberei said:


> Hi Trento,
> 
> Thank you for willing to share your experience with us.
> 
> ...


There are many things you need to know about a property when buying a property. Buildings and lands are ordered by city plans, but there are also a lot of other constrains and laws (from Genio Civile, Soprintendenza, Organi Regionali, etc.) you need to know if you want to understand what you can do with the property you want to buy. For this reason it is always necessary that a buyer would rely on a professional assessment for both the purchase of the building and any type of work required after the purchase.


----------



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

strento said:


> There are many things you need to know about a property when buying a property. Buildings and lands are ordered by city plans, but there are also a lot of other constrains and laws (from Genio Civile, Soprintendenza, Organi Regionali, etc.) you need to know if you want to understand what you can do with the property you want to buy. For this reason it is always necessary that a buyer would rely on a professional assessment for both the purchase of the building and any type of work required after the purchase.


Thanks a lot.


----------

